# Thor's Videos



## Thor (May 9, 2012)

Hi guys, I just thought that I would start a thread of Thor's videos. Currently having some technical difficulty posting Facebook videos onto GRF. So in the meantime I am just going to post the links here. Any help in getting the actual videos embedded onto the site would be appreciated. 

For now though I will just start posting links to the videos.*

Puppy Thor Decides to Have a Bath & Sunbathes Afterwards.* 

Remember to "Share" and "Like" it!


----------



## Thor (May 9, 2012)

*Thor's First Time on Grass*

This was *Thor's First Time on Grass*.

He thoroughly enjoyed the smell of the grass and how soft it felt under his feet!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> oHi guys, I just thought that I would start a thread of Thor's videos. Currently having some technical difficulty posting Facebook videos onto GRF. So in the meantime I am just going to post the links here. Any help in getting the actual videos embedded onto the site would be appreciated.


In my experience, I've found you HAVE to click "Go Advanced" below the text box here, THEN paste the YouTube URL for the video. Click "Preview" before posting from there to make sure it shows up. It only seems to post links if you don't "Go Advanced" and use that text box.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're going to have to open a YouTube account. I don't think Facebook videos show up here. It's free and only takes a few minutes. Uploading videos there isn't a really time consuming proposition. 3 minute video usually only takes about 5-10 minutes start to finish. If you need any help you can send me a Private Message 

BTW, those were really cute videos


----------



## Thor (May 9, 2012)

@dborgers - I came to that conclusion myself about opening a Youtube account. Will do so over the weekend I guess. Got loads more videos to share. Am also wondering what people use to edit their videos.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> @dborgers - I came to that conclusion myself about opening a Youtube account. Will do so over the weekend I guess. Got loads more videos to share. Am also wondering what people use to edit their videos.


I use iMovie (on a Mac). If you have a PC, try Windows Movie Maker. For YouTube, it's probably best to export them as MPEG4 format.


----------



## Thor (May 9, 2012)

*Thor Enjoying the Cool Breeze*

Hey guys,

Just thought I would update you with a video of Thor. He's growing so fast! 

Here he is just sitting on a Stone Table. Enjoying the breeze. Trying to zoom up as close as I can to his face. 

Watch it in Youtube. 






Also, I'm trying to raise awareness for charitable causes on his Facebook page, so would be great if you guys could "Like" and "Share" page at PuppyThor | Facebook


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG is he cute!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our little junior Dog of Thunder (canine version of "God of Thunder")?


----------



## Thor (May 9, 2012)

@dborgers. Thor is doing great. Apologies, I haven't had the time to upload many more videos of him. Going to upload some today. A video of him and his girlfriend Artemis.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> @dborgers. Thor is doing great. Apologies, I haven't had the time to upload many more videos of him. Going to upload some today. A video of him and his girlfriend Artemis.


I'm looking forward to it  Thanks!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's out little god of thunder doing?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so very cute!


----------

